# Twin Brooks Park - 06/16/2011



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2011)

First time riding in this park last night and will definitely go back for some more exploration. Met up with some folks at the usual spot to start a Trumbull (Pequonnock Valley) ride and hopped on the road for a short stretch and under Route 25 to access the park. It's actually comprised of two parks, Twin Brooks and Beach Memorial both managed by the town of Trumbull, CT.  The riding was pretty sweet! A nice mix of double track, mellow single track and some pretty technical sections. Really not much climbing as compared to what I normally ride but enough to dish up some fun downhill sections. Like it's neighbor (Trumbull proper) the trails do offer up some fun rocks to play around on and I did see a bunch more that have potential. Ended up with around 9.5 miles last night, just what the doctor ordered! 

Here's some more on the park....... http://www.crankfire.com/bike/trail/6979/twin_brooks_parkhttp://


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool.  I saw those tracks on CF before and was wondering what was over that way.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

@WoodCore saw your post on Mt Biking in Upton - how is it out there? That's only about 10 min. from my house. 

I've done some lollgag kinda putting around Douglas State Forest which is about a 5 min. drive but never hit up Upton yet.


----------

